# Socionics videos



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

I decided to put here videos from Socionics Center in Russia. Would be interesting to know what people think of them and how they relate to the underlying ideas.

I'll start with quadras, and then proceed with individual IM elements.
*
Alfa Quadra values
*
_Ne+Ti
_




_Ne+Ti (How the Universe Works)
_



*

Beta **Quadra **values
*
_Ni+Se+Fe
_




_Se+Fe (The Art of Falling)
_




_Funny Games of Beta Quadra
_


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

*Gamma* *Quadra* *values*

_Fi+Te+Ni+Se (Life in 85 seconds)_





_Ni+Fi
_



*
Delta Quadra values*

_Ne+Te
_




_Ne+Si+Fi (Thoughts about you)
_




_Ne+Fi
_


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

*Delta Quadra Continued...
*_
Fi+Ne (Zombie-doctors from Delta)_





_Ne+Fi (Harmony between man and nature)_




*

Other blocked elements:
*
_Si+Ne
_




_Te+Ne (How to build the world)
_




_Ne+Si (Cartoon on a piece of bread)
_


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

*Other blocked elements continued...

*_Si+Ne
_



_
Ne+Si
_



]

_Ne+Si
_



_
Si+Ne
_



_

Si+Ne
_


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

*IM elements:
*
*







Intuition of Possibilities (Ne)

*









_Funny song by Ne
_





_Si__ as viewed by Ne
_


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

*Ne continued...

*





















*







Temporal Intuition (Ni)
*


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

*Ni continued...

*_Cooccurrences and other worlds
_





_Dark imagery of Ni
_ 




_Ni imagery
_









_Salvador Dali
_


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

*Ni continued...
*
_Ni and fantasy
_













*Volitional Sensing (Se)*

_Catastrophe_





_Paths of Hate
_












*Experiential Sensing (Si)*


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

*Si continued...

*
























*Algorithmic Logic (Te)
*


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

*Te continued...

*











*Structural Logic (Ti)
*
























*Ethics of Emotions (Fe)*

_Fe in the world of Fi
_


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

*Relational Ethics (Fi)

*


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

*Fi continued...

*









...and Bonus!

 _How the world would look like without sensors 
(unfortunately, couldn't find corresponding one for intuitives)._


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

OMG GUYS.

I TOLD YOU DUMB WAYS TO DIE WAS NE-DOM.

BAHAHA.:kitteh:

Love it.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

I thought this video was pretty cool:


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

@To_august Thanks for the videos. I'm disappointed that there was very little Se, though, and even the ones that exist are all about war and explosions... like, really? Pretty damn shallow interpretation, they could try harder. But I suppose that's what is to be expected by people who don't value the function. If these are all the videos that exist and there's so much Ne, it could be reasonable to assume the videos were put together by a Ne valuer.

I hope I can get the time to watch all of these, though I doubt it :s


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

Amaterasu said:


> @_To_august_ Thanks for the videos. I'm disappointed that there was very little Se, though, and even the ones that exist are all about war and explosions... like, really? Pretty damn shallow interpretation, they could try harder. But I suppose that's what is to be expected by people who don't value the function. If these are all the videos that exist and there's so much Ne, it could be reasonable to assume the videos were put together by a Ne valuer.
> 
> I hope I can get the time to watch all of these, though I doubt it :s


Yeah, that's all I've found for Se  
I also was disappointed that there was just one Fe video, I'd like to understand this function better...


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

These typing videos are interesting. I'm thinking about paying him to determine my type:


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Stampede said:


> These typing videos are interesting. I'm thinking about paying him to determine my type:


Everyone disagreed on that Greg is an ESE though, as most think he's an LSE.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Anyway, being the Youtube addict I am, here are some videos I think exemplify the elements:

*Ni
*


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Ni continued:










(the movie itself, not the explanation and contains spoilers if you haven't seen the movie so watch with caution or whatever)





There's probably more but I can't think of anything right now and I need to leave. I'll keep this updated as I think of more. 

What's interesting about Ni is that there is often a sense of finality or resignation of the inevitable present in that whatever happens seems to happen for a reason and this is not something we can do anything about. I think the music videos exemplify this the most though there are several films that I've seen that I appreciate for exactly that reason as well, some of them being mentioned here (Mr. Nobody, Donnie Darko, Cell which showcases a very dark representation of Ni). Other films with Ni themes would be Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind (but the trailer does not at all represent this hence I didn't include it), Adaptation (has an interesting meta perspective going on), Stranger Than Fiction (also interesting meta perspective), The Weather Man, Inception (overrated as it is), Black Swan (all Aronofsky films are), The Jacket (great underrated film, heavy Fi focus), Jacob's Ladder etc. I may include the Silent Hill film there too as very dark Ni imagery.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

zinnia said:


> I, on the other hand, felt nearly nothing watching that Scrubs video... I've noticed empathy isn't a constant for me, it's on-off some days. Tomorrow I may watch it and cry for hours but not today. Anyone else like that too or are most of you all pretty constant in emotional reactions?


I can't even take the time to watch it properly so I am probably not the best to comment, but as a personal example, there are some songs I really enjoy and I find them very emotional at times but some days I just think they are awesome, other days they really strike a nerve. Difficult to say why that is.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

zinnia said:


> I, on the other hand, felt nearly nothing watching that Scrubs video... I've noticed empathy isn't a constant for me, it's on-off some days. Tomorrow I may watch it and cry for hours but not today. Anyone else like that too or are most of you all pretty constant in emotional reactions?


I get emotional at random. Some days I'll be a sob-face, and other days I'll be cold as ice. Who knows. Hormones, maybe? :kitteh:

I'm mostly a fairly expressive person-- I hesitate to say _emotional, _but because of my ADD, I do tend to be emotionally _impulsive, _I think.


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

This reminded me of Delta and SLI-IEE duality.


----------



## kitsu (Feb 13, 2013)

I can't load the first page because there are too many videos on it 
Would anyone be kind enough to repost some of the Delta ones in spoiler tags for me?


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

Merry blues said:


> I can't load the first page because there are too many videos on it
> Would anyone be kind enough to repost some of the Delta ones in spoiler tags for me?


Hmm, they made separate youtube channel and some videos are missing...
Anyway, here they are. Descriptions are in Russian, but it shouldn't be too hard to guess.

A bit about Delta

* *




_Ne+Te_





_Ne+Si+Fi (Thoughts about you)





Ne+Fi
_



_
Ne+Fi (Harmony between man and nature)





Te+Ne
_


----------



## kitsu (Feb 13, 2013)

To_august said:


> Hmm, they made separate youtube channel and some videos are missing...
> Anyway, here they are. Descriptions are in Russian, but it shouldn't be too hard to guess.
> 
> A bit about Delta
> ...


Thank you


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

I don't know if Mylene is IEI or EIE as she's usually typed, but artistic persona she and her husband (who is concurrently the director of her music videos) created strikes me as very Ni-Fe/Fi. The first video bugged me with its meanings when I was a kid, as I watched and tried to figure out what on earth is going on on the screen. Love her.:kitteh:

Her later videos seem to roam Fi-Ni realm.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

To_august said:


> I don't know if Mylene is IEI or EIE as she's usually typed, but artistic persona she and her husband (who is concurrently the director of her music videos) created strikes me as very Ni-Fe/Fi. The first video bugged me with its meanings when I was a kid, as I watched and tried to figure out what on earth is going on on the screen. Love her.:kitteh:
> 
> Her later videos seem to roam Fi-Ni realm.


Definitely Fe, not Fi imo.


----------



## Straystuff (May 23, 2014)

I think Infected Mushroom's songs and their videos are full of Ni. I love the band.


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

I guess that's what happens when demons come from Alpha.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

To_august said:


> I guess that's what happens when demons come from Alpha.


Yaaay, happy Alpha rainboowws!


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

All these videos are gone. Damn. I wanted to find that NiFi dark video again, that stopmotion story with the bunny making a female partner and then he dies because time stopped. It's so Ni fatalist.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Entropic said:


> All these videos are gone. Damn. I wanted to find that NiFi dark video again, that stopmotion story with the bunny making a female partner and then he dies because time stopped. It's so Ni fatalist.


Found it for you, bud. I have a penchant for finding things. Just youtube'd, "Rabbit animation short"


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Word Dispenser said:


> Found it for you, bud. I have a penchant for finding things. Just youtube'd, "Rabbit animation short"


Thanks. 

It reminds me of the ending of Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind, that they chose to repeat their relationship even though they knew they would end up fighting again because the time spent together were still worth it.



To_august said:


> I guess that's what happens when demons come from Alpha.


lol, the girl is a Balzac, right? Because socionics says only Balzacs dress purely in black, lol. She also has that seriousness I think is more typical for Fe PoLR. That blonde girl, she's an Se base probably lol. Ne randomness, though.


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

Entropic said:


> lol, the girl is a Balzac, right? Because socionics says only Balzacs dress purely in black, lol. She also has that seriousness I think is more typical for Fe PoLR. That blonde girl, she's an Se base probably lol. Ne randomness, though.


Haha, exactly! That's the way ILIs are usually depicted.
This is Gamma and Balzac is easy to spot:










Gabens, on the other hand, are usually portrayed as being eather poker-faced...









_Inscription^
"I'm bursting with emotions. Typical Gaben."_

... or too lazy to give a damn about anything:


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

To_august said:


>


I think this is the first time I've ever seen "Jack" spelt in Cyrillic. Strange, because I used to read Russian quite a bit.


----------



## Psithurism (Jun 19, 2013)

That ''The Maker'' video sends me chills every time I watch it. In a good way.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

To_august said:


> Haha, exactly! That's the way ILIs are usually depicted.
> This is Gamma and Balzac is easy to spot:
> 
> 
> ...


Oooh, pictures! Which one's which? :kitteh:

I guess first set is Gamma, and second is Delta? MOAR.


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

Word Dispenser said:


> Oooh, pictures! Which one's which? :kitteh:
> 
> I guess first set is Gamma, and second is Delta? MOAR.


Yep. 
First one is Gamma: ESI - LIE - SEE - ILI
Second is Delta: LSE - EII - SLI - IEE

I saved these sets some time ago. Thought they were funny.
There's also Alpha and Beta ones.

_Alpha
ILE - SEI - ESE - LII_









_Beta
LSI - EIE - SLE - IEI
_


----------

